# Sticky  DEPERSONALIZATION STUDIES FUNDING-Time to contribute to this one!



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

The Initiative for Depersonalization Studies is now recognized as an organization conducting research on depersonalization, so I thought it would be important to share this funding campaign with you all, in case majority of the people here is not aware of!!!

As you know, Jeffrey Abugel himself had suffered with depersonalization and it took him 11 years to only get the diagnosis, so rather than simply sharing our symptoms we also need to give support to the research conducted regarding this condition, the more we support each other the better: I mean if every one of the members on this site could give 5 dollars each (if you can of course) it would only accelerate the research process, don't you think? It's majorly about funding and more funding after all to initiate a specific study as you know...

Let's spread the news and be a part of this!! I mean his facebook group don't have many members when there are thousands of people here only on dpselfhelp, we really need to stick together in all sorts of awareness campaigns rather than feeling sorry for ourselves if we want to save ourselves, remember it's about taking action, too!!)

Oh and does any one of you know if there is any funding that can be directly done for universities and such??? That, I don't know yet!

Here is the link (maybe someone else put it already but here it is once more)

https://www.gofundme.com/depersonalization-studies

Happy New Year to you and your loved ones!!!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/77570-jeff-abugel-initiative-for-depersonalization-research/


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I would love donate, but unfortunately I'm just a teenager with no credit card. However I will do what I can and what we all should do: Share! Even though I can't contribute with my own money, I hope sharing helps!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Can anyone confirm via Facebook with Jeff that he is behind this gofundme? Best to confirm it's legit before donating any funds.


Being active on that IDS group I can confirm that he is. But I'll send him a message to double check!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Confirmed, it's Official


----------



## tomenko (Jun 9, 2015)

great news that here on dpselfhelp someone share this fundamental information.

the IDS initiative, and the ones who will follow, are probably the best action that our community organized since so far.


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Great to see this! I will donate and I hope you all will too! Our condition has been neglected by the medical field far too long. Help spread the awareness!


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

We should try and keep this thread constantly bumped so that people see this every day. Unfortunately the only way we're going to receive treatment is monetarily so the more we can give the better.


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you very much for this it's really important to raise more awareness on this disorder! I will also do what I can do support


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/90412-join-the-ids-movement/


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Pls donate, Jeff is doing a great Job, he is doing the hard Job that nobody wants to do.

He has be doing it out of his own pocket for the last few years, now its time for us to help him.

Pls BUMP UP this post on regular intervals.


----------

